# 66 Schwinn Panther Bendix RB-2 Retainers/Carriage Bearings Help?



## NDK (Jul 6, 2021)

Hoping someone can steer me in the right direction. Looking for a source for replacement retainers/carriage bearings. Bendix parts nos and specs are:
(BB-16 10-1/4" balls) and BB-20 (7-1/4" balls No 19). Have come up short finding quality replacements. Just looking to overhaul properly. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ian (Jul 6, 2021)

NDK said:


> Hoping someone can steer me in the right direction. Looking for a source for replacement retainers/carriage bearings. Bendix parts nos and specs are:
> (BB-16 10-1/4" balls) and BB-20 (7-1/4" balls No 19). Have come up short finding quality replacements. Just looking to overhaul properly. Any help is appreciated.



Try @Gordon on here.


----------



## bloo (Jul 6, 2021)

Another possibility if your retainers are not shot is to just pop new balls in them. 10 bucks on amazon will get you a 500 ball assortment of grade 25 balls. A lower "grade" number is better, and 25 is a better grade than was typically used in bicycle parts, except for super-expensive ones like Campango, Dura-Ace, etc.


----------



## ian (Jul 6, 2021)

bloo said:


> Another possibility if your retainers are not shot is to just pop new balls in them. 10 bucks on amazon will get you a 500 ball assortment of grade 25 balls. A lower "grade" number is better, and 25 is a better grade than was typically used in bicycle parts, except for super-expensive ones like Campango, Dura-Ace, etc.


----------



## ian (Jul 6, 2021)

That's good to know!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 7, 2021)

I more than likely can provide them. Let me know and I will check my inventory.


----------



## NDK (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you and will do


ian said:


> Try @Gordon on here.


----------



## NDK (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the input. Just found correct part no replacements on Ebay. Believe on the right track.


----------



## NDK (Jul 7, 2021)

Gordon said:


> I more than likely can provide them. Let me know and I will check my inventory.



Thank you for getting in touch. Since posting the thread did find correct part no replacements on ebay.  Will holler if I hit a snag.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 7, 2021)

Sounds good. Glad you found what you needed.


----------

